# Will Collinite 476s, be ok to use on alloy wheels?



## Gravy (Nov 17, 2008)

As above, just got some of this, and I have seen on the forum some people use, AG SRP and then EGP on their wheels.

I was going to buy the poor boys wheel seal, but as I have got this, just wondering will using SRP then 3 coats of 476 be as good as the poorboys stuff?

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

yes it would be fine, and even though ive not used it aparently gives good results


----------



## Gravy (Nov 17, 2008)

Ahh ok so not much point in me getting the PB wheel seal now then  cheers


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

As above it will be fine, however if you have EGP you may find this more durable on your wheels especially if you go for 2x coats.

The PB's is good, but not that much better than SRP/EGP IME.

Personally I like the CG Wheel Guard as it gives great results and is easy to use :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Gravy said:


> As above, just got some of this, and I have seen on the forum some people use, AG SRP and then EGP on their wheels.
> 
> I was going to buy the poor boys wheel seal, but as I have got this, just wondering will using SRP then 3 coats of 476 be as good as the poorboys stuff?
> 
> Cheers :thumb:


Yes you can, apparently I have learned this week there are 2 types of 476 one is proper hard wax and one is a paste wax, the paste will be easier to apply to the wheels, :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Forget the colly and go for KP1000P. Same durability as colly without the possible heart ache in removing it. But with SRP and EGP below.
I will post picture up tomorrow.
Gordon.


----------



## Gravy (Nov 17, 2008)

Where can I get the KP1000P from?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

its FK1000p 

serious performance

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,52,toView_402.html


----------



## Gravy (Nov 17, 2008)

Ahh I see 'FK' Finish Kare lol! Thanks mate


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

u got it


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

If you fund can stretch a bit more go for the KP1000P & 425 kit.
http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,74,toView_681.html
Gordon.


----------



## Gravy (Nov 17, 2008)

Mmm well I got a good deal on the Colly you see (small shop near me is stocking it) got it alot less than I have seen, so I have that is it a bugger to use? I will be bringing my wheels inside to do tho, have a spare set you see.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

i use 915 as said before, and ive read people having problems with that, everytime ive used it its been a dream, very easy to apply and remove, as long as you apply it in a thin coat you cant really go wrong should be even easier inside 

i havent used 476s before whether its very different i dont know i cant personally comment on that


----------



## Gravy (Nov 17, 2008)

When people say problems, they mean it just wont come off? I am totaly new to all this you see, I will use it 1 panel at a time tho, wax leave for few mins buff off?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Gravy said:


> When people say problems, they mean it just wont come off? I am totaly new to all this you see, I will use it 1 panel at a time tho, wax leave for few mins buff off?


On the tin there should be instructions for use, folks that report problems with using a product you will often find they didnt read the instructions (myself included) .


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

i usually apply to a panel, then apply to a second panel, swipe test the first panel to check to see if the wax has cured if not, apply to a third panel, and swipe the 1st again and so on and so forth 

works well


----------



## Gravy (Nov 17, 2008)

Swipe test, get the MF cloth and just give it a quick swipe? lol


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

yup,

you will know if its ready to come off or not


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

badly_dubbed said:


> i usually apply to a panel, then apply to a second panel, swipe test the first panel to check to see if the wax has cured if not, apply to a third panel, and swipe the 1st again and so on and so forth
> 
> works well


Correct.
Let the wax tell you it ready to remove. That way it takes weather and climatic condition into play.
Time scales on tins are only an average time in average temps, with average humidity. Not alway the case.
But apply it thin and resist returning to the tin.
Gordon.


----------



## Gravy (Nov 17, 2008)

So shall I go back to the tin every other panel or somthing? Or no need to go back at all?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

with a foam applicator and im assuming your using the hard version of 476s?

itll be pretty hard to overload it as th wax is hard.

youll be surprised just how far one swipe from the tin will do 

again its trial and error as some panels are massive on some cars others are small 

on my ibiza i find one swipe easily does a panel, maybe 2 for the roof but it depends how much is on the pad lol


----------



## Gravy (Nov 17, 2008)

badly_dubbed said:


> with a foam applicator and im assuming your using the hard version of 476s?


Yeah mate its this one:










Really a big fan of this forum, lots of help and nice people


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

thats what forums are all about dude


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Gravy said:


> So shall I go back to the tin every other panel or somthing? Or no need to go back at all?


If you can look across the panel instead of directly looking down on the panel. It helps you see the wax covering it.
I alway moisten the pad prior to use. That was the wax does not sink into the pad, and give you a nice thin coat. Rub the pad across the wax. Then start to work and spread it out as far as you can go. But work at it. 
A very small amount goes a long way. But you should be able to see it covering the panel if you are at the correct angle.


----------

